# root rott and leaners



## msr203 (Jun 17, 2008)

I have some maple trees with root rot and some leaner's. Are they worth trying to save? The rot is about three feet high tree looks healthy. I do not want it to fall on a camper


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks like there are plenty of trees around to replace them. Why take the risk?


----------

